# Let's go boat shopping!!!



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

There must be 500 different center console models on the market...and across 2cool I bet you guys own way better than half. So why not enlist the 2cool brain trust to go shopping with me?

I fully expect to get about 40 different models teed up....but what the heck! There's likely one I haven't given enough consideration.

Parameters:
- I'd like to stay in the sub $70k range...war department has approved $90k max including all options, bells and whistles (power pole, trolling motor, navigation, stereo, etc)
- ability to carry 6 to 8 people...not while fishing but for river fun
- 60+ mph top end target
- draft 10-12"...ideally a bit shallower
- ideally run in 6-8" or less...not that I make a habit of it
- enough deck space for hauling around kids and gear for wakeboarding/skiing (this obviously isn't a wakeboard specific boat)
- top notch fit and finish....I've grown to appreciate quality workmanship and not having things rattle/fall apart after a year or so of use...I plan to keep this boat for 20 years or more.
- versatility - I want to be able to fish the flats in the morning, pull the kids on a wakeboard in the afternoon, and feel safe in a heavy chop if the weather turns.
- Offshore fishing isn't in the mix as there just aren't enough days where the weather cooperates....and honestly I will never feel safe out there with a single motor

I'm going to the boat show in a few weeks...plan to pick out my top 3-4 models and take some test rides. I may have to lean on some 2Cool captains 

OK - so that's a lotta typing....let 'er rip fellas!!

Top 3 so far: SCB Recon, Majek Extreme, Pathfinder 

Let me know where you would write your check...show your work LOL!

Thanks fellas!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Neither the Xtreme nor the Pathfinder are going to run in 6-8", so you might as well cross them off your list. You might want to consider the Shallow Sport X3 or 24' Mod-V. Not sure if they will meet your speed criteria, though.


----------



## Toadtrout (Dec 27, 2014)

where do you primarily fish? Or is this a first boat?


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

shallow sport mod-v


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Primarily will be fishing East/West Matagorda.

The 6-8" is probably the least important of my requirements...I don't plan on running that shallow often...i'd put that down the priority list quite a ways with 12" more likely.

Shallowsport Mod V is on the list...need to research speed...X3 is gonna be outta the price range I suspect.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd look real hard at the X3...... It fits all the criteria and should haul 6-8 people no problem......hell, you can fit several inside the center console alone, thing is huge.....

Oops.....


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll add El Pescador to the list. I was looking for the same last august and ended up the El Pescador.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

SCB is gonna be your ride. You can do all of the above. You will be at the end of your budget and wait 12 months unless you go used.

Majek and Pathfinder won't run in shallow and need 18"-24" to get up.

X3 and mod v won't break 50 mph....no matter the HP.

Haynie HO would be a top contender but again need 18" or so to get up. Set up right and in a bad pinch will run in 10"-12". Big foot would be you 6"-8" boat but wI'll only run in middle-low 50's.

Haynie and Shoalwater super cats (lil more freeboard) may be an option.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Mid Tower Recon no doubt, get you some racks built for the wake boards up under the console so they're out of the way when not in use, rig it with 4 - 6.5", 2 - 8", and a 12" Sub and get after it. You could even get it designed so your tie off is up on the tower, you already know the fishing design and layout is well proven.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

12 months?

I ain't waiting 12 months...war department might change her mind LOL!


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

You will probably have to have one of the big cat boats for that many people. 60 miles per hour will be a stretch on a cat.

The 25 Haynie Magnum with a 350 Verado would get you the speed and room, but will need at least 12" of water on full plane. If you stop, you will need 18" or more to take off again.

I have the 24 HO and it does everything that I need, but 6~8 people would be too many to be comfortable. I have had 5 with no problem. I just kept my head low when the casting started.

Keep us posted on your search.

Shallow


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd call Eric Monday morning and get a time line, since moving into the bigger new rigging shop I believe the waiting list has gotten a little shorter. Josh at Full Throttle is about to have a new 2016 Stingray available that's just about out of rigging, doesn't quite meet all your wants but it will come with no wait. It won't last long that's for sure.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I definitely ain't fishing with 6 people in the boat.

6-8 folks would only be on the river pulling someone behind the boat.

Keep the ideas coming!

Sure hate to hear the 12 months on SCB...that's a bummer.

Thinking hard about making a trip to Kemah on Monday...wife loves Tookies and I can take a look at the SCB shop.


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

OK...amazed no one else brought it up...23 Shoal cat...taken her with you to WAYPOINT MARINE.. Heck my wife was in the back while the console was getting laid out...texting pics of different mock ups to me. Best place to Go BY FAR.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

That would be a great idea, one of your criteria was top notch fit and finish, go see the effort Eric and his guys put into the rigging, very very few Tx built boats are even close in that area. Looking forward to hearing how your search goes, good luck.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

23 Shoal Water cat was one I was thinking about when I mentioned big cat boats. A friend has one. That thing is hugh. The deck space is unreal. Not sure what speed he can run. He has a 225 Opti on it.

The boat show is about to start. Great time to see many up close. Sounds like you are willing to bend some on your list of requirements, that is good. Other than the X3 or Dargel 250 Cat, it will be hard to get it all. 

Shallow


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

The SouthShore 26 Cat and 26 Pro are worth a look. Their wider than usual boats offer plenty of room for people and are a stable fishing platform in our choppy bays.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I'll only add a little thing to look out for. 

Last week I went out to buy a little 5M tinny, hull & trailer. The difference between very similar dealer boats was $625.00 (freight and prep) and $127.50 from the other dealer for (freight and prep). 

One dealer added 12.5% for "freight and handling"...the other dealer added 2.5%

Both tin boats were made IN THE SAME TOWN in Missouri. The dealers were 30 miles apart!

You are buying a much higher cost boat. If the "freight and handling" shenanigans are in play for you....the extra cost will be a ton more than it should be.

Just a word of warning.

regards, richg99


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

You may also want to take a look at the JH B240 and the Outlaw 23.


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Shoalwater 23 cat and the JH.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Good luck figuring all that out and take a lot of test rides


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Test rides for sure-since you plan to ski/wakeboard/tube/etc may be best to stay with a v-type hull over cat. I used a 22 transcat for a few years-love it fishing but it wasn't the greatest ski boat, especially for tubes and areas with tight turn radius like a river since cat boats don't turn great and if overturn you can lose prop bite/speed vs v-type hull. Just something to consider but test drives in all the conditions you plan to use would be the best bet! Best of luck!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

9 person capacity, 14 inch draft, and the most family featured friendly center console out there bar none. http://www.bostonwhaler.com/Page.aspx/pageId/29591/pmid/344800/240-Dauntless.aspx


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

SCB!!! call Eric and go for a demo ride and see what the timeline is,, i know its sooner than 12 months, if you need his number pm me


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> 9 person capacity, 14 inch draft, and the most family featured friendly center console out there bar none. http://www.bostonwhaler.com/Page.aspx/pageId/29591/pmid/344800/240-Dauntless.aspx


Love the Dauntless...and a big Whaler fan as I grew up in 18' Outrage.

Checking the price on that one last week....over $100K before any options!

I was a bit shocked!

Keep the ideas coming - thanks guys!


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Check out the XLR8 and the SVT Cats from Tran Sport Boats.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

DEFINITELY SCB, or at least that's who id choose, tell Eric you want the flame stripes on the side, they knock off 2.5" off your draft and add 3mph to top end


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

The shallow sport Mod V won't hit 60 MPH. If the list you posted is exactly what you want then you need to call Dave with El Pescador and check out their 24' cat. Mine will run, on plane, in 4" of water. I'm pretty sure that I got it on plane, from a dead stand still, in 7" of water last Saturday. And it'll run right at 68 MPH and you better hold on when you push the throttle because your outta there like a sling shot! Did I mention it only has a 250 HP outboard? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

TheRooster said:


> DEFINITELY SCB, or at least that's who id choose, tell Eric you want the flame stripes on the side, they knock off 2.5" off your draft and add 3mph to top end


How many greenies for the flame stripes? LOL

Or can I trade in a gently used sky hook?

Thanks guys! Appreciate all the input! Several boats I hadn't considered are in the hopper.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

98aggie77566 said:


> How many greenies for the flame stripes? LOL
> 
> Or can I trade in a gently used sky hook?
> 
> Thanks guys! Appreciate all the input! Several boats I hadn't considered are in the hopper.


I'll trade you my corky bender for your sky hook!


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

Take a look at Fat Cat boats. They have a 21 cat and a 25 cat.
They will do all of what you need. They will be at the boat show as well.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

JH & Shallow Sport would be my recommendation.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

23' shoalwater cat will do everything you ask and if you don't clutter it up with accessories, it will handle 6-8 people while skiing. My boat with a 300 g2 is a rocket, I'm happy to provide a test ride if you are in the area.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

railbird said:


> 23' shoalwater cat will do everything you ask and if you don't clutter it up with accessories, it will handle 6-8 people while skiing. My boat with a 300 g2 is a rocket, I'm happy to provide a test ride if you are in the area.


Thanks Railbird!

There is a lot of support for the Shoalwater 23' Cat....definitely need to give it consideration!

I'll touch base with them on Monday and let you know.

Much appreciated!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> Parameters:
> - I'd like to stay in the sub $70k range...*war department has approved $90k max* including all options, bells and whistles (power pole, trolling motor, navigation, stereo, etc)


I won't suggest a boat, but do congratulate you for making good choices in life! :dance:


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

> There is a lot of support for the Shoalwater 23' Cat....definitely need to give it consideration!
> 
> I'll touch base with them on Monday and let you know.
> 
> Much appreciated!!


If you like the Shoalwater, you owe it to yourself to look at the JH Outlaw 230x. I had my heart set on the ShoalCat 23 and almost didn't bother looking at the JH. The stars aligned and I ended up at my nephew's baseball game in Richmond so I decided to head over. One look convinced me to take a test ride and 5 minutes into the ride I had forgotten about the Shoalwater. The JH is built with more attention to detail, rides better, handles much much better (turns like a car), and has all of the capabilities of the ShoalCat in shallow water. I'm an '98 Ag myself and would be happy to take you out on mine in Seadrift. Or Call John at Sport Marine and he'll set you up with a demo in Matagorda. PM me if you have any questions.










I'm surprised no one had mentioned the Dargel 230/250hdx. It's also a hell of a boat. Danny at MT Houston is a great guy and a sponsor here.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

fido98 said:


> If you like the Shoalwater, you owe it to yourself to look at the JH Outlaw 230x. I had my heart set on the ShoalCat 23 and almost didn't bother looking at the JH. The stars aligned and I ended up at my nephew's baseball game in Richmond so I decided to head over. One look convinced me to take a test ride and 5 minutes into the ride I had forgotten about the Shoalwater. The JH is built with more attention to detail, rides better, handles much much better (turns like a car), and has all of the capabilities of the ShoalCat in shallow water. I'm an '98 Ag myself and would be happy to take you out on mine in Seadrift. Or Call John at Sport Marine and he'll set you up with a demo in Matagorda. PM me if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful boat!

I'll take a look at them online today.

The folks at Sport Marine are definitely top notch!!

Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I just purchased a new 25 majek extreme w Suzuki 300. I wanted as versatile as you do but was more into offshore than shallow running so that's why I chose the majek. It's my fit for matagorda bay wading and drifting, jetties, area lakes and offshore/tarpon lol

So far it has been great and floats/runs plenty shallow for east Matty wading and drifting, the handling is amazing it's like driving a race car. Might not be as shallow as you need though 

Just my .02

Good luck


----------



## blk_fxstc (Aug 2, 2012)

Given your original post, it sounds like you want/need a family style boat. I would suggest a liner boat that is a little more family flexible than the options that have been mentioned. You already listed Pathfinder, the 2400 TRS would be a good option, but will be toward the top of your price range with a 300 to make your 60 mph goal. I shopped for a year and finally got a Skeeter SX240 with a 300 for a lot less than the Pathfinder. It will not do 60 mph loaded (only 55 mph so far), but has seating for at least 6 and can be configured for more. I have been fishing East Matty for 35 years and this boat goes everywhere I need to, but we only fish out of the boat, we do not wade. A buddy of mine has the Pathfinder, we have fished out of both boats and like them equally for different reasons, both are very capable in East Matty and will serve all your family duties.

PS - I am an Ag also, class of 97. Gig Em!


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Your budget is a little low for a decked out Recon but your fine for a El Pescador Cat. I've got a new El Pescador cat with 75hrs for sale if your interested. It's probably the wrong color for ya though. Good luck with your search a lot of great boats out there, in my opinion SCB is the cats meow of gulf bay boats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

One thing is for certain....they do NOT make the perfect boat.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

We fish east/west Matagorda. I have a Haynie 23 ft cat and a 24 ft boatright. For your requirements I would recommend the 23 ft Haynie. A friend has the SCB Recon and it is similar and also a great boat. We bought used so ended up with the Haynie and are happy with it. 

Another friend just had a Haynie 23 cat built with a tow pole, extra seats, side rails, t-top etc. It would be your do all boat. And a lot less than the Recon. 

I am very happy with the Haynie 23 cat. It meet your list of requirements except the 60 mph plus if you load it up with a t-top etc.


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

I think the Stoner Fury hits pretty much every one of your wants.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm going to be watching this thread real close because my list of requirements are very similar to yours. I just don't need one quite as big. I keep coming back to the Shallow Sport Mod V. Also, it hasn't been mentioned yet but the Sportsman Tournament series sure looked nice at the boat show last year. I havent talked to anyone who owns one yet though. 

You guys seriously pull wakeboarders in your cat and tunnel boats?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Stalkin Spots said:


> I think the Stoner Fury hits pretty much every one of your wants.


Yes fury is awesome! I would have bought one if it was 2ft longer lol


----------



## Redboat (Nov 26, 2014)

This in on the back of my haynie super cat
It's called a turbo swing 
I pull wake boards and skiers all the time
Mounts to jack plate and conned off with two cotter pins when I don't need it
Very well made 
G spot sells and installs


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a cool contraption....haven't seen one of those!

As to the question of pulling skiers in a fishing boat....yes.

My other option is to fish in a ski boat LOL.

My crew is fine with a fun day on the water...so long as I have the power to jump them up and carry the load...it's all good.


----------



## MrSparky (Feb 22, 2010)

ive got a 2015 Pathfinder 2200 TRS (third row seat) and do the same thing you do. Fish primarily, but hit the lake with friends on the weekends. It'll ride 7 with no problem. I have the 200SHO on mine and will do 56MPH with a tournament load and 1 other person. the 250 will get you a little closer to that 60MPH but itll be close. I love it though!
the flip up seats in the rear make it really nice for those days on the lake.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

If the 240 Dauntless is your top pick - it was mine but not considered for the same reasons I didn't - cost, draft and for me, I wanted a Yamaha not a mercury.. Then you should look at the 2400 Pure Bay. Shallower draft than the Whaler, lighter and faster and better seating layout. 

You are on the right track listing out and weighing your priorities. 

The X3 is sweet but will not be in your budget unless you find a used one. Same with the Dargel Kat. You could go the Haynie route which is the closest in performance both shallow and speed to the cats or flats boats but will not have the amenities and cost is somewhat high for a splatter boat - I love Haynies though and it would be a great boat for Matty rough water and shallows. 

Best of luck.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

can't tell you much about most of the boats thatm have been listed. I have a 2001 pathfinder 22T or tunnel with a 150 yammy trp. I wanted a tunnel because i thought that i need it because of e mstty. If i had to do it all over again i would still go with a pathfinder, but in a 24ft version and no tunnel. Got mine from Mt houston marine. Rudy and carroll treated me right and no lack of quality work and customer service when i had a problem, only had 1.

mine would never run 60 just 55 

when you get it narrowed down take them for a test run before you buy. if you are going to fish kids make sure boat has under gunnels rod storage or a rod locker that has easy access.

good luck


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stoner Fury

Call captain Chip 
Texas Watercraft and Marine


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Stoner Fury
> 
> Call captain Chip
> Texas Watercraft and Marine


I have yet to see a Fury set up to hold 6-8 people. I'm sure it can be done, I've just never seen one.


----------



## H2OhMan (Aug 11, 2013)

Majek 25 Illusion with 250 SHO. I get 60 mph out of mine. More interior room and shallow water capability than I know what to do with and she doesn't slide like most shallow draft boats. It is a little rough in the chop but not that bad if you quarter into it. Majeks will last forever.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

DIHLON said:


> I have yet to see a Fury set up to hold 6-8 people. I'm sure it can be done, I've just never seen one.


 I went back and read the original post... yikes... my mistake


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well....I spent the better part of the day today with Eric at the SCB shop.

Took a ride in a Recon today....wow what a boat!!

We had 6 in the boat with plenty of room, and a great ride. The Yamaha 250 SHO is gonna be plenty for what I am looking to do.

Thanks again to Eric for investing a lot of time today with me and the family!! First class all the way!

I don't want to share too many $s or timeframes out of respect for Eric...but let's just say that you can get a base model SCB for a lower price than some think. The options do add up QUICK!

The timeframe is also better than some predicted.

I need to sleep on it and say a little prayer....haven't made any decisions...but I will say that the bar is set pretty high. There is a reason these boats are at the top end of the price spectrum.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

98aggie77566 said:


> Well....I spent the better part of the day today with Eric at the SCB shop.
> 
> Took a ride in a Recon today....wow what a boat!!
> 
> ...


Don't forget the flame stripes! And the fuzzy dice to hang off your gps


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Only saw one opinion for the Transport line. Customer service is beyond reproach and they will build you anything you might want. There is no 5 or 6 month wait list either.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> Well....I spent the better part of the day today with Eric at the SCB shop.
> 
> Took a ride in a Recon today....wow what a boat!!
> 
> ...


That's why I recommend going to see Eric and getting the skinny from the source, surprised you left without leaving a deposit lol.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> That's why I recommend going to see Eric and getting the skinny from the source, surprised you left without leaving a deposit lol.


HA! I'm always a bit slow on making big decisions and spending large wads of cash.

On a positive note....I typically end up making the right decision...just takes me a bit longer being an Aggie and all.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

You could do a lot worse than a JH Performance from Sport Marine. I consider myself lucky in that I have one and I live in Richmond, so John, Lindsey, Mike and the gang are my local shop. Great boats & great folks!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Brian-

Here is the recent video of a Recon running Clear Lake on a sloppy day.

Shot in 1080HD:





SCB Factory


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Man, that's a pretty boat. What kind of performance do you get with the 200?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Whipray said:


> Man, that's a pretty boat. What kind of performance do you get with the 200?


Thank you. We see speeds in the low 50's. I will post full pics once we are 100% done.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

blk_fxstc said:


> Given your original post, it sounds like you want/need a family style boat. I would suggest a liner boat that is a little more family flexible than the options that have been mentioned. You already listed Pathfinder, the 2400 TRS would be a good option, but will be toward the top of your price range with a 300 to make your 60 mph goal. I shopped for a year and finally got a Skeeter SX240 with a 300 for a lot less than the Pathfinder. It will not do 60 mph loaded (only 55 mph so far), but has seating for at least 6 and can be configured for more. I have been fishing East Matty for 35 years and this boat goes everywhere I need to, but we only fish out of the boat, we do not wade. A buddy of mine has the Pathfinder, we have fished out of both boats and like them equally for different reasons, both are very capable in East Matty and will serve all your family duties.
> 
> PS - I am an Ag also, class of 97. Gig Em!


Another vote for the pathy 2400 TRS.. Will do all you need except the skinny water.. Good for 12" and deeper.. SCB is an awesome fishing machine but not a family boat..
also Ag, class of 95.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB Recon*

The Recon actually makes a great family boat for us. It's wide, stable, smooth, lots of storage.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

scb factory said:


> The Recon actually makes a great family boat for us. It's wide, stable, smooth, lots of storage.


Eric

I stand corrected...


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

scb factory said:


> The Recon actually makes a great family boat for us. It's wide, stable, smooth, lots of storage.


Does it come standard with the pink life jackets?!?


----------



## jorgepease (Apr 14, 2011)

Love the SCB boats, just have to be organized, nothing laying around while underway, everybody seated, and ease off on the speed a bit.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

scb factory said:


> The Recon actually makes a great family boat for us. It's wide, stable, smooth, lots of storage.


The low sides would be a deal killer for me. I love the Recon, but would not feel comfortable with my girls on board.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a 22 Extreme. Couldn't be happier. I can draft 10" with a light load. Normal load I can draft a foot, but can take off in 2ft easy. It eats up the chop, and dry ride. With just me, 3/4 tank of gas, normal load, I've hit right at 60mph with a 225 Pro XS


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quick update

Had a chance to ride in the JH Outlaw this weekend...thanks Captain Randall Groves for showing me what the boat will do! It's a beautiful boat and a lotta fun to drive for sure! Was also able to see the riser version in person at the boat show.

Sunday we walked around the boat show and look at a ton of models...lotta eye candy (of all sorts)!

I'm down to the SCB and JH at this point. Both boats will do what I am looking for, and top notch companies/service. The SCB is hands down winner on fit and finish....JH is at a more attractive price point. I do believe the Recon rides a bit better given the overall hull design and the stepped hull.

Tough choice! If I win the Powerball this week that'll solve my problem!


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Brian is your foot tired from kicking the tires???? Pull the trigger!! Come on over to the Family!!! Lol í ¼í¾£


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

*shallow*

21 shallow sport . not the fastest , but it will run in 4'' of water and get up in 12'' of water . period


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

saltygold said:


> 21 shallow sport . not the fastest , but it will run in 4'' of water and get up in 12'' of water . period


24' Pescador. It is the fastest, will run in 3" of water and will get you up in 7" of water. I've done both, anytime you wanna ride shot me a message and I'll show you what a real boat can do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

And no offense, JH outlaw don't have **** on El Pescador. Small fuel tank, slower, 2" more draft, slower by 6-8 mph. Should I keep going? Scb? Well, they are the most polished, over the top finish with all the bells and whistles. Oh, by the way SCB recon is also 4-6 mph slower than the Pescador. I have a 250 hp evinrude G2 on my Pescador. I'll go heads up against any cat hull boat, with a 250 on it, you can find for any amount of money you want that's made in Texas. Make it interesting and let's race in 4" of water so I don't scuff up my prop too bad!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Dang, I forgot to add that I'll bet your house against mine that a JH or an SCB, with a merc, can't go 48 MPH at 4200 RPM! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

T_rout said:


> Dang, I forgot to add that I'll bet your house against mine that a JH or an SCB, with a merc, can't go 48 MPH at 4200 RPM!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm your Huckleberry


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> I'm your Huckleberry


Hmm. Smells like somebody just died! Show me a merc 250 on a 24' recon going 48 mph at 4200 rpm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

T_rout said:


> Dang, I forgot to add that I'll bet your house against mine that a JH or an SCB, with a merc, can't go 48 MPH at 4200 RPM!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a badazz rig you got there, you should put one of those 300rudes on it and come play with the big boys lol. If I'm not running 70+ at 4900 rpms it means I left my powerpole down again :rotfl:.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I know who my money's going on.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Isn't the elpescador a scb recon knock off??? I read that on here a while back


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB Recon / Mercury 250ProXS - 69 mph*






Over 3 years ago, w a Merc 250. 
Not the fastest Recon out there either.

SCB Factory


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Boom!*



scb factory said:


> I'm your Huckleberry


I call shotgun!!!!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> I'm your Huckleberry


And I'm not talking about 2 gallons of gas with no coolers and no K top. I'm talking real fishing situation. Not here's what my boat can do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Im Headed South said:


> Sounds like a badazz rig you got there, you should put one of those 300rudes on it and come play with the big boys lol. If I'm not running 70+ at 4900 rpms it means I left my powerpole down again :rotfl:.


You should know the 300 G2 and the 250 G2 are the same motor. What sled you running that gets you a plus 21????? Must be a stingray?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Challenge*

I'll even bring a Stingray Sport to a shallow water challenge, I bet you will be very surprised...and how is this for Super Cruising.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> Over 3 years ago, w a Merc 250.
> 
> Not the fastest Recon out there either.
> 
> SCB Factory


Seriously? All I saw was 65 mph with a motor trimmed up so high it had a nosebleed!!!! I quit watching when I saw that the motor was almost inverted!!! I didn't get to the part where you showed the rpm's but I doubt you did Lmfao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

T_rout said:


> 24' Pescador. It is the fastest, will run in 3" of water and will get you up in 7" of water. I've done both, anytime you wanna ride shot me a message and I'll show you what a real boat can do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? That boat part hover craft?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> I'll even bring a Stingray Sport to a shallow water challenge, I bet you will be very surprised...and how is this for Super Cruising.


That's great! Bring all you want to a recon vs Pescador challenge and you'll lose every time with your double step down boat. You lose 2" before the motor even hits the boat.......... We all know it so what else do you have? Hole shot? Let's talk about that?!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

The more I think about this, what boats can't run 48 at 4200 rpm. Tunnel hulls I guess? Any pad is going to. Probably any cat that can hit 60?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

txshockwave said:


> Really? That boat part hover craft?


Pretty much, you wanna ride?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boats*

I just want to see one of these boats that run in 3" and get up in 7"....


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

gater said:


> I just want to see one of these boats that run in 3" and get up in 7"....


The guy in front lol.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

gater said:


> I just want to see one of these boats that run in 3" and get up in 7"....


I'll be in POC Wednesday afternoon. Hope to fish Thursday, if the weather lets me. Just let me know when you wanna go and we'll go. Make sure to bring your measuring stick so there's no questions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

gater said:


> I just want to see one of these boats that run in 3" and get up in 7"....


So many unbelievers :rotfl:


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

saltaholic said:


> Isn't the elpescador a scb recon knock off??? I read that on here a while back


Hahahahaha!! Yea, it's a knock off that got better than the original......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

T_rout said:


> Pretty much, you wanna ride?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naw I'm not delusional. I have never seen a boat get up on a hard sand bottom with 7" of water. They just romp on it and go nowhere. Hey your obviously a el pescador Groupe keep going all the way down just don't drag your teeth.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

txshockwave said:


> Naw I'm not delusional. I have never seen a boat get up on a hard sand bottom with 7" of water. They just romp on it and go nowhere. Hey your obviously a el pescador Groupe keep going all the way down just don't drag your teeth.


Nobody claims to get on plane in xxx amount of water with a hard sand bottom.......... Anytime you see a boat manufacturer claim to get up in x amount of water they're not claiming a hard sand bottom. Hard sand bottom were all looking at 10" plus unless your running an 18 degree prop on an 18' foot boat..... If your gonna start bashing folks you should seriously do your homework first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

T_rout said:


> Hahahahaha!! Yea, it's a knock off that got better than the original......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Really, Kveton couldnt come up with it on his own, so now they go from 3" to 60 fathoms?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

cc said:


> Wow! Really, Kveton couldnt come up with it on his own, so now they go from 3" to 60 fathoms?


I'm confused? 60 fathoms is a long way..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

T_rout said:


> Seriously? All I saw was 65 mph with a motor trimmed up so high it had a nosebleed!!!! I quit watching when I saw that the motor was almost inverted!!! I didn't get to the part where you showed the rpm's but I doubt you did Lmfao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, that video def lacks some quality, but let me slow it down for you.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> Sorry, that video def lacks some quality, but let me slow it down for you.


Call me stupid but I still don't see any rpm's???? All I see is 69.1 mph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

T_rout said:


> Call me stupid but I still don't see any rpm's???? All I see is 69.1 mph
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was around 5800


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

T_rout said:


> Nobody claims to get on plane in xxx amount of water with a hard sand bottom.......... Anytime you see a boat manufacturer claim to get up in x amount of water they're not claiming a hard sand bottom. Hard sand bottom were all looking at 10" plus unless your running an 18 degree prop on an 18' foot boat..... If your gonna start bashing folks you should seriously do your homework first.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK dude I was the shop manager for boatright for 5 years welded and worked on all kinds if boats before i went to work for exxon. I even still build boats here at the house. So I don't need to double check anything. I have ran tunnels to gator tails to airboats been stuck with all of them. It's all how far you want to go with your equipment. But hey it works for you great.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> That was around 5800


The famous 2cool saying is no pics or it didn't happen........ Evinrude has a nice screen, which I have on my Pescador, that shows you actual speed, not a GPS speed, RPM's, fuel level, oil level and water pressure plus rpm's. Oh, and all this comes with a 5 year warranty. Can you show me a recon that runs a plus 6 at 4200 rpm's with the fuel economy of the G2? Didn't think so! Good night huckleberry!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

You still are not getting up in 7"


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Too much Kveton Koolaid


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Someone please start a new thread and leave the boat shopping dudes thread alone


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

txshockwave said:


> OK dude I was the shop manager for boatright for 5 years welded and worked on all kinds if boats before i went to work for exxon. I even still build boats here at the house. So I don't need to double check anything. I have ran tunnels to gator tails to airboats been stuck with all of them. It's all how far you want to go with your equipment. But hey it works for you great.


There isn't a 24' cat hull on earth that can get on plane in 7" of hard sand bottom! Who would claim to be able to do that?!?! I figured you were smart enough to know better especially since you build boats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

T_rout said:


> And no offense, JH outlaw don't have **** on El Pescador. Small fuel tank, slower, 2" more draft, slower by 6-8 mph. Should I keep going? Scb? Well, they are the most polished, over the top finish with all the bells and whistles. Oh, by the way SCB recon is also 4-6 mph slower than the Pescador. I have a 250 hp evinrude G2 on my Pescador. I'll go heads up against any cat hull boat, with a 250 on it, you can find for any amount of money you want that's made in Texas. Make it interesting and let's race in 4" of water so I don't scuff up my prop too bad!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Keep moving the goal post, how about you post a video of yours running 73-75 since it's 4-6 mph faster? Simple search on here and a post comes up from a EP Pro Staffer showing his off with same power and his numbers said 60mph and 10" to get up depending on the bottom.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Im Headed South said:


> Keep moving the goal post, how about you post a video of yours running 73-75 since it's 4-6 mph faster? Simple search on here and a post comes up from a EP Pro Staffer showing his off with same power and his numbers said 60mph and 10" to get up depending on the bottom.


Please explain how 4-6 equals 73-75?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

cc said:


> Too much Kveton Koolaid


Lmfao! Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

T_rout said:


> Please explain how 4-6 equals 73-75?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I just saw a Recon running 69 mph with a 250XS on it, I quoted you where you said the Recon was 4-6 mph slower than your set up.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

t_rout said:


> please explain how 4-6 equals 73-75?
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


69+4=73
69+6=75


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Did you really see a 250 in that video? I didn't and I know better. Don't believe everything you read/see on the Internet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> 69+4=73
> 
> 69+6=75


Please see post below.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

T_rout said:


> 24' Pescador. It is the fastest, will run in 3" of water and will get you up in 7" of water. I've done both, anytime you wanna ride shot me a message and I'll show you what a real boat can do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your own words 7" of water. Bottom should not matter with a blanket statement like that.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I know of a recon with a 400 on it that runs 71 MPH. Your telling me that a 250 is only 2mph slower?!?!? Go eff yourself! Eric why don't you show us a video of the 400 going 72 mph top speed?!?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

txshockwave said:


> Your own words 7" of water. Bottom should not matter with a blanket statement like that.


Seriously???? Are you dumb enough to believe any bay boat in Texas can get up in 7" of hard sand bottom?!?! If you are I wasn't talking to you, I was talking to the people that actually know something about boats...... Sorry chip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Gonna be funny to see all this unfold on video.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

So is being a huge DB a prerequisite for buying a Pescador or is it just coincidence?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

You should stop drinking and posting.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

T_rout said:


> Seriously???? Are you dumb enough to believe any bay boat in Texas can get up in 7" of hard sand bottom?!?! If you are I wasn't talking to you, I was talking to the people that actually know something about boats...... Sorry chip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep its called a jet.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

T_rout said:


> I agree!!! When you want to meet with a 250 merc recon and film it for you c*** sucking followers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds fun. 
What exactly are you claiming that your set up can do that I allegedly can not do, & what is the challenge?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

txshockwave said:


> Yep its called a jet.


Jet boats and bay boats aren't normally talked about in the San sentence...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> Sounds fun.
> 
> What exactly are you claiming that your set up can do that I allegedly can not do, & what is the challenge?


250 Merc on a recon vs a 250 G2 on a Pescador. Holeshot, top end speed, depth of water to actually run in, not push until you stop but actually run in. Go ahead and throw your ideas out there. I'll agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

If you wanna change props for each test/race I'm in. We can change em out for every event. And I forgot fuel economy based on MPH vs RPM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Another TOS winner......Congrats!....this could be fun....


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

T_rout said:


> Jet boats and bay boats aren't normally talked about in the San sentence...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really Im sure I worked on a 22' with a 200 jet. With a raised console and a jack plate and it had all the other "normal" bay boat stuff. They even run it in the bay. If I see them I'll let them know they don't have a real bay boat. I guess that's the beauty of a custom boat.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

txshockwave said:


> Really Im sure I worked on a 22' with a 200 jet. With a raised console and a jack plate and it had all the other "normal" bay boat stuff. They even run it in the bay. If I see them I'll let them know they don't have a real bay boat. I guess that's the beauty of a custom boat.


Why would you work on a 22' bay boat?!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

txshockwave said:


> Really Im sure I worked on a 22' with a 200 jet. With a raised console and a jack plate and it had all the other "normal" bay boat stuff. They even run it in the bay. If I see them I'll let them know they don't have a real bay boat. I guess that's the beauty of a custom boat.


 Sorry but that's funny!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

txshockwave said:


> Really Im sure I worked on a 22' with a 200 jet. With a raised console and a jack plate and it had all the other "normal" bay boat stuff. They even run it in the bay. If I see them I'll let them know they don't have a real bay boat. I guess that's the beauty of a custom boat.


I'm really sorry but can you explain what the other normal bay boat stuff is??????? Sorry again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Well they don't weld themselves mensa master.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

BretE said:


> Another TOS winner......Congrats!....this could be fun....


Don't kid yourself you belong.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Where is smack when you need him?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Profish00 said:


> Where is smack when you need him?


He's in camp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Caught another......:rotfl:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

T_rout said:


> 250 Merc on a recon vs a 250 G2 on a Pescador. Holeshot, top end speed, depth of water to actually run in, not push until you stop but actually run in. Go ahead and throw your ideas out there. I'll agree
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

BretE said:


> Caught another......:rotfl:


Have you seen how shallow the water has been?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> Have you seen how shallow the water has been?


Lol.......


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> T_rout said:
> 
> 
> > 250 Merc on a recon vs a 250 G2 on a Pescador. Holeshot, top end speed, depth of water to actually run in, not push until you stop but actually run in. Go ahead and throw your ideas out there. I'll agree
> ...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

T_rout said:


> scb factory said:
> 
> 
> > I can do all that and I've asked you to come do it next to my boat...... So your telling me that you sell people a 400 hp engine that only goes 71-72 mph when a 250 will run almost the same speed????? I know for a fact that a recon with a 400 with coolers and K-Top will only run 69 and your claiming them at a 250 will run the same speed?????? Please explain
> ...


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I








Maybe this pic will remind you of what I'm talking about. I've driven your boats and I know for a fact that a Pescador with a 250 G2 will smoke a Recon in every category that I mentioned in my previous post. I'm sick and tire of all your minions talking about SCB like they're the best boat on the water. I'll admit, they look the best but there's other boats out there that'll out perform them ALL DAY long!!!!!!! Keep selling your coolaid because it appears to be working for you but I won't drink it.... And I've given you an opportunity to prove your boat twice. The offer still stands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I've never stated anything other than hard facts w pics and videos. Most are posted here in 2cool.. If your not an SCB guy, that's more than OK.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*POC*



T_rout said:


> I'll be in POC Wednesday afternoon. Hope to fish Thursday, if the weather lets me. Just let me know when you wanna go and we'll go. Make sure to bring your measuring stick so there's no questions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope not going to POC because that would be a long wasted trip because I already know the answer. The only boat that will come close to running in 3" is the Majek a Redfish line and that's with a really soft bottom and no I do not own one.

Not knocking your boat, if I were in the market for a boat the 24 ElPecador, SCB Recon an a 21 Shoalwater Cat would be the top three on that list. However none of those three will run in a TRUE 3 inches of water.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> T_rout said:
> 
> 
> > scb factory said:
> ...


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

gater said:


> Nope not going to POC because that would be a long wasted trip because I already know the answer. The only boat that will come close to running in 3" is the Majek a Redfish line and that's with a really soft bottom and no I do not own one.
> 
> Not knocking your boat, if I were in the market for a boat the 24 ElPecador, SCB Recon an a 21 Shoalwater Cat would be the top three on that list. However none of those three will run in a TRUE 3 inches of water.


Pescador will... I've done it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

scb factory said:


> I've never stated anything other than hard facts w pics and videos. Most are posted here in 2cool.. If your not an SCB guy, that's more than OK.


Deep down he is.

Or he wouldn't have bought the copy. He just couldn't afford the best.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> I've never stated anything other than hard facts w pics and videos. Most are posted here in 2cool.. If your not an SCB guy, that's more than OK.


Let's post a video of a Pescador with a G2 next to a "stock" merc 250 on a recon. Im available anytime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Deep down he is.
> 
> Or he wouldn't have bought the copy. He just couldn't afford the best.


Lol, I could and I bought the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

[QtUOTE=T_rout;16391634]Let's post a video of a Pescador with a G2 next to a "stock" merc 250 on a recon. Im available anytime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

That's s the third time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm here all night for you guys that have SCB cummmmmm dripping off your chins....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*G2*

I would be more worried about that G2 not starting. You gotta nice boat but I wouldn't bolt one of those motors on my boat if you gave it to me.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

gater said:


> I would be more worried about that G2 not starting. You gotta nice boat but I wouldn't bolt one of those motors on my boat if you gave it to me.


I'm glad! One less person j have to worry about beating to my favorite spot during poco...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Nah. You'll be passed out/blackout drunk in 30 minutes.
You'll wake up tomorrow and think," WTHeck did I say last night?"


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Eric.... I'm still waiting on your explanation on the 400 only going 71-72 empty on a recon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Go on and get it over with.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Nah. You'll be passed out/blackout drunk in 30 minutes.
> You'll wake up tomorrow and think," WTHeck did I say last night?"


No kidding!!! Only a drunk would say they didn't want a free motor!! LMFAO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> Go on and get it over with.


Thats the same ruler he measures 3" of water he runs in.
I did want to ask, is that the Smack-a-ruler used to measure 30 inchers?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Motor*



T_rout said:


> No kidding!!! Only a drunk would say they didn't want a free motor!! LMFAO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really, I would take good free motor in a heartbeat. Something like a Merc or Yamaha


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

gater said:


> I would be more worried about that G2 not starting. You gotta nice boat but I wouldn't bolt one of those motors on my boat if you gave it to me.


Let me quote you again.. You just said you wouldn't take a free motor if someone gave it to you!! Lmao DF you said it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone else curious what kind of truck T_rout drives? I'm guessing Dodge


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scb factory said:


> Over 3 years ago, w a Merc 250.
> 
> Not the fastest Recon out there either.
> 
> SCB Factory


Why don't you really tell us what motor was on that recon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

gater said:


> I would be more worried about that G2 not starting. You gotta nice boat but I wouldn't bolt one of those motors on my boat if you gave it to me.





T_rout said:


> Let me quote you again.. You just said you wouldn't take a free motor if someone gave it to you!! Lmao DF you said it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see he wouldn't take a G2. Put your spiced rum down and go to bed.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

fido98 said:


> Anyone else curious what kind of truck T_rout drives? I'm guessing Dodge


That's a great big negatory!!! High Country Duramax....... Hope that doesn't disappoint you too much!! If I had an SCB I might drive a dodge.. Kinda like smoke in mirrors only SCB is actually a good product...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Please tell me it's at least deleted


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Someone will be.
I see a new skin flute player about to join the banned. (Band)


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Salty Dog said:


> Go on and get it over with.


No kidding! You'd think after three tries the other guy would say the same thing....... Guess he's scared the boating industry will realize his boat isn't the fastest, skinniest boat on the market... Heck, Shoalwater, JH and Pescador will run just as skinny. Oh, I forgot majek and gulf coast. Darn, I done ****** in the gravy!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Someone will be.
> I see a new skin flute player about to join the banned. (
> Doubt it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Quote*



T_rout said:


> Let me quote you again.. You just said you wouldn't take a free motor if someone gave it to you!! Lmao DF you said it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might look at that again, I think I said I wouldn't bolt one of those on my boat if you gave it to me, refering to your G2 that I said I would worry about it starting.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

gater said:


> Might look at that again, I think I said I wouldn't bolt one of those on my boat if you gave it to me, refering to your G2 that I said I would worry about it starting.


So a free motor you'd turn down? I'm confused. Last time I checked, you gave and free meant about the same thing retard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

gater said:


> Might look at that again, I think I said I wouldn't bolt one of those on my boat if you gave it to me, refering to your G2 that I said I would worry about it starting.


Might want to work on your English skills before you challenge folks to a comprehension battle DA.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

T_rout said:


> I know of a recon with a 400 on it that runs 71 MPH. Your telling me that a 250 is only 2mph slower?!?!? Go eff yourself! Eric why don't you show us a video of the 400 going 72 mph top speed?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here, this is 75+ with a tower, maybe this will shut you up!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

T_rout said:


> LouieB said:
> 
> 
> > Someone will be.
> ...


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Suscribed before thread is locked and user banned.



T_rout said:


> You must have SCH Cummmmmmm dripping off of your chin onto your bra!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

T_rout said:


> You must have SCH Cummmmmmm dripping off of your chin onto your bra!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show a little class and respect! Its ok if you dont like SCB's, but you dont have to be a d-bag about it either.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well this thread turned to dookie fast!!

At least it made it a few weeks....

For those that offered inputs and assistance, much appreciated.
Eric and Randall/John: thanks for your help! Great people and great boats!!

T_rout: thanks for ruining what was a decent discussion. I don't know if you are on the payroll or pro team for EL Pescador or not....I sure hope not. At this point I wouldn't even consider one simply based on you and your posts. I dang sure don't want a test ride on your boat. If you are in any way affiliated with the company, you are doing them a huge disservice.

I've decided to buy a kayak and join the Wade Paddle Pole team...they kick all of yalls axes on fuel economy. LMAO!

Please lock/delete thread....guess I shoulda known better.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

fido98 said:


> Anyone else curious what kind of truck T_rout drives? I'm guessing Dodge


Hey hey hey now, easy killer, I drive a dodge and all I can afford is a haynie flats, but it works for me


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

98aggie77566 said:


> Well this thread turned to dookie fast!!
> 
> At least it made it a few weeks....
> 
> ...


I'm not on any pro staff. Just sick and tired of people saying you have to own an SCB to be a "fisherman". Aww SCB is the best at everything. My $80,000 SCB is better because I paid extra for it to be better than your boat....... There's other boats out there that'll do more for less money....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

T_rout said:


> I'm not on any pro staff. Just sick and tired of people saying you have to own an SCB to be a "fisherman". Aww SCB is the best at everything. My $80,000 SCB is better because I paid extra for it to be better than your boat....... There's other boats out there that'll do more for less money....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are far too many important things in life to worry about.

Pardon me if I think the axe you grind may have deeper seeded history.

I swear I read that your father in law runs a Recon?

Relax - don't blow a gasket over petty stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

98aggie77566 said:


> There are far too many important things in life to worry about.
> 
> Pardon me if I think the axe you grind may have deeper seeded history.
> 
> ...


I'm not blowing a gasket over boats. Just letting you know you don't have to buy an SCB to be a good fisherman...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

T_rout said:


> I'm not blowing a gasket over boats. Just letting you know you don't have to buy an SCB to be a good fisherman...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure every person on this forum would agree with that.

I'm also certain that this discussion is not what derailed the thread.

Now...I gotta run and put my kayak in the water. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

I fell in love with the Cape Horn at the boat show. 

Don't go if your a boat guy cuz before you know it... 

boat payments


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

:dance:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

He's already banned lol 

I have never seen so much animosity towards a brand of boat...... Wow

It's a shame that this will always pop up when people are researching el pescador cats online


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Crazy....I did a quick search and his father in law does in fact own a Recon.

There has to be more to this story....or someone's prescription ran out?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1695801


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Drinking alcohol and jealousy is a bad combination. The face of El Pescador is banned boohoo


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm speechless...........


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

That was pretty interesting.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow. Wth did I just read.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> Crazy....I did a quick search and his father in law does in fact own a Recon.
> 
> There has to be more to this story....or someone's prescription ran out?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1695801


That's hilarious his FIL owns the exact recon with 400r he is talking about lol

Somebody's jealous lmao


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

I would like to thank the 2cool administration on how they run this board, my hat is off to you guys! Second i would like to apologize to you Brian for getting in on the craziness, its no secret how i feel about Eric and SCB, no matter what boat you buy or kayak,, at the end of the day we will still remain close friends.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

cc said:


> I would like to thank the 2cool administration on how they run this board, my hat is off to you guys! Second i would like to apologize to you Brian for getting in on the craziness, its no secret how i feel about Eric and SCB, no matter what boat you buy or kayak,, at the end of the day we will still remain close friends.


No sweat bud!

Like I said...I appreciate all of the input from the board, and like you, for the admins cleaning up the trash posts.

I enjoyed spending the day with Eric and getting to know his boats. They are amazing! Great company and great people!

No one makes the perfect boat for every person and application.

Thanks again for the help!

Maybe my next thread can be about who makes the best fishing pole?

LMAO!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Next thread should be about which motor to put on that new boat lol


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boats*



saltaholic said:


> That's hilarious his FIL owns the exact recon with 400r he is talking about lol
> 
> Somebody's jealous lmao


If you don't like a boat that's ok but he went full blown retard. I wonder what him and his FIL talk about around the thanksgiving table....


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> Next thread should be about which motor to put on that new boat lol


I done told y'all twice....it's a kayak dammit!

The wade/paddle/pole folks would disown me if I put a motor on it and killed a manatee!

LMAO!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Well this thread went south real quick.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

The real question that comes outta this thread....

Why is that weenie measuring stick so long????

With 14 inches I could buy any boat I wanted!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

All I can say is:


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> With 14 inches I could buy any boat I wanted!


 You're right....I bought a JH! :rotfl:


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Motors*



saltaholic said:


> Next thread should be about which motor to put on that new boat lol


Good idea, I'll start off by saying I have a 2007 Yamaha 200 HPDI on a 22' tub of **** boat that weighs about 8k lbs, it will run 45mph tournament loaded. I have hit 46.5mph when the gas drops below $1.50 a gallon @ 77554

I have smoked a 250 G2 on 17 ft Maverick skiff, so if your scared your scared.

The best thing about this motor is I can out fish you any day Mr. Saltaholic.

What you got!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

gater said:


> If you don't like a boat that's ok but he went full blown retard. I wonder what him and his FIL talk about around the thanksgiving table....


His FIL probably spends a lot of time trying to talk him into going to AA.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

that was interesting. 

now back to your regularly scheduled broadcast.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Why did he keep stating that in order to be considered a real fisherman you had to buy an scb. We all know that all it takes is a selfie in a fluorescent green shirt and a flat billed cap.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

The Greatest Fisherman Ever doesn't have an SCB. So we all know that statement was untrue.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

fishin shallow said:


> Why did he keep stating that in order to be considered a real fisherman you had to buy an scb. We all know that all it takes is a selfie in a fluorescent green shirt and a flat billed cap.


Better be a salt life shirt to or it doesn't count! Lol and as much as this freaking idiot hated SCB, he sure did give them a bunch of publicity, for the simple fact that Eric kept his cool and tried to actually show the guy proof and that DB wasn't comprehending anything through all that Smirnoff ice he was drinking


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> The Greatest Fisherman Ever doesn't have an SCB. So we all know that statement was untrue.


Desperado?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW!!! I just caught up on what happened on this thread last night. That escalated quickly, you know it's a shame it's come to this. I mean someone can't even ask a question about different boat manufactures so he can get some honest input to help help him decide which boat best fits his needs. 

I just don't understand why theres so much animosity towards one another. Each boat brand has it pro's and con's, but they all serve a purpose and suit different peoples requirements and needs. We should be thankful that we live in Texas and have so many different & custom boat manufactures to choose from. Not say well my boat is better than your because it goes faster, is slower, runs shallower, looks better ect. They all must be doing something right because people are fighting about which ones are better.:rotfl: 

Good luck in your search 98aggie!!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys....the search is over!

Put my $$ down on the JH 23 Outlaw.

Now I have plenty of decisions to make on layout, options, etc.

Excited to start the process with John...and hope to have her in the water in early April!

Thanks again for everyone's help...both on this thread and PMs.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

JH 23 Outlaw?!?! Yeah, I'm jealous!!

You will love the gang at Sport Marine. They are great people and really take care of their customers!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't believe you're getting a JH...did you not listen to anything that T_rout said last night. EP Cat is where it's at!

Congrats on the decision. Be sure to post pics when you can.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Congratulations on your choice, the guys over at Sport Marine are top notch and I'm sure you'll be very pleased.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

.197 is my bet


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

TheRooster said:


> Better be a salt life shirt to or it doesn't count! Lol and as much as this freaking idiot hated SCB, he sure did give them a bunch of publicity, for the simple fact that Eric kept his cool and tried to actually show the guy proof and that DB wasn't comprehending anything through all that Smirnoff ice he was drinking


Dat sumbeech found some ZIMAs


98aggie77566 said:


> Thanks guys....the search is over!
> 
> Put my $$ down on the JH 23 Outlaw.
> 
> ...


Cool deal, although, I reeeallllllyyyyy see why the EP would be a much better choice:rotfl:


Jeff SATX said:


> .197 is my bet


:rotfl::rotfl:

In all seriousness, glad you FINALLY made a choice, B. Hope its everything you expected Bud.:cheers:

BTW, T_rout was an Aggierotfl::slimer:


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats! You're going to love it. I'll shoot you an email in the next day or two. In the mean time here's some JH Outlaw 230x **** for ya


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome to the family
You'll love the boat. And you'll live the experience with the Sport Marine family.
Enjoy.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

RouieB approves!:fireworks:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

X2......very happy with my Outlaw.....Did you test Greg Brewers?


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

The Outlaw is a sweet ride and fun to drive! Good choice!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats! If I promise not to talk chit about A&M will you take me fishing?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Whipray said:


> Congrats! If I promise not to talk chit about A&M will you take me fishing?


:rotfl:


----------



## g35man (Aug 19, 2011)

I just saw the new JH 210X Outlaw! Wow, what do I buy now B225 or the 21ft. Outlaw? Definitely will demo on the outlaw soon.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

dukhunter said:


> The Outlaw is a sweet ride and fun to drive! Good choice!


Haha...tell them how quickly you can get it out of bad situations with its awesome turning abilities. (At full speed)


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

BretE said:


> X2......very happy with my Outlaw.....Did you test Greg Brewers?


Yessir I rode with Randall in Greg's boat.



Whipray said:


> Congrats! If I promise not to talk chit about A&M will you take me fishing?


Only if you learn the Aggie War Hymn first LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

g35man said:


> I just saw the new JH 210X Outlaw! Wow, what do I buy now B225 or the 21ft. Outlaw? Definitely will demo on the outlaw soon.


That boat won't catch anything until you swap that Igloo for a Yeti! My Yeti 65 will float in mud, get on plane in -2" of water and run 1,000 mph at WOL (Wide Open Lid). The rest of you guys can suck it!!! Someone bring me a wine cooler!

Congrats on your boat 98ag. Post some pics, I'm sure it will be a sweet ride!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well...made the trip to visit with John and pick out options/colors.

Colors were the hardest....mostly because the War Department held all of her ammo for that part of the discussion.

Can't wait to see the build...current outlook is for her to go into the mold in just a few short weeks!

The final build:
- Charcoal hull with maroon sides
- Light gray deck with maroon/black webbing
- Black powder coat aluminum
- Yamaha 250 SHO
- Riser box
- Bucket seats
- Front and rear livewells 
- Front and rear coolers
- HDS9
- iPilot 36V
- 8' Power Pole

Hoping to get plenty of pics during the build and I'll post them up.

April is sure gonna come slow this year!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats! Your in good hands, but you already know that.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

That's going to look great. I saw one almost exactly like that when I went to do my selections except he had a G2 on it. It was awesome. We went out this weekend on Friday night in a ShalCat23 and Saturday in my boat. Back to back it was an even bigger difference than I remembered. Even my buddy agreed he liked mine better. You're going to be very happy soon.

We were pulling out at Charlie's at the same time as a Mid-Tower Recon....first time I've seen one in the wild. Drool.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Congrats. You picked some great people to buy a great boat from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

And so it begins!!!

Gel coat and fiberglass went into the mold yesterday.

Man these pics are getting me excited!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

They look even better on the water. I should have the next few weekends open, let me know if you get tired of waiting


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

fido98 said:


> They look even better on the water. I should have the next few weekends open, let me know if you get tired of waiting


Thanks Fido!

I'm tied up with kids softball for the next few weekend....but appreciate the offer!

Worst case, let's plan on making a trip with both boats when mine arrives. Would love to learn how the boat handles/performs and your part of the bay!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm excited for you! Heck, I'm just eager to get my B190 out on the water. I'd love to hear how you like that Outlaw!


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Good looking boat*

I really look the front end, looks fast.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

ziggiey said:


> I really look the front end, looks fast.


Thank you sir!

It's not a speed demon...I'm expecting low 50's depending on the prop I settle on.

But then again....I'm not a speed demon either LOL!

Hope to see her out of the mold soon and I'll post up pics.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

These things are so big and smooth you'll be doing 50 in light chop and feel like you're going slow. I can't quite hit 50 with my 200, but, 47 is easy and it'll do 49 trimmed carefully. I am constantly surprised when I look at my GPS speed because it always feels like I'm going slower than I am.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

fido98 said:


> These things are so big and smooth you'll be doing 50 in light chop and feel like you're going slow. I can't quite hit 50 with my 200, but, 47 is easy and it'll do 49 trimmed carefully. I am constantly surprised when I look at my GPS speed because it always feels like I'm going slower than I am.


With the 250 SHO....hoping I can outrun you by 3-4 mph. 

I was more impressed with the ride than the speed.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Making progress!!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

She is out of the mold, top and console are on....hoping to see her in the rigging shop next week!!!

Thank John - looking awesome! Can't wait to get her wet and slimy 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Three weeks to go!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron13Moreno (Jun 21, 2015)

That thing is going to be sweet! Loving that color combo. Gig'Em


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Beautiful! I obviously chose the wrong major.

Gig'em


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Going to look sharp. What color will the console be?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Console will be (is) light gray....it looks quite a bit lighter in the pic than it really is.

The deck also has a green colored sealer at the moment while the gel coat dries....that makes the console look a bit funny right now too.

Different view of the console:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capn. Rod (Jan 22, 2016)

If you have that much to spend just get an SCB some of them too out close to 90mph and they can custom build it in your color scheme and load it out for you. One day I'll get one so I can join that club of bad *** bay boats that run shallow and fast but can't right now but with the money your saying you have to spend that would be my first choice


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Capn. Rod said:


> If you have that much to spend just get an SCB some of them too out close to 90mph and they can custom build it in your color scheme and load it out for you. One day I'll get one so I can join that club of bad *** bay boats that run shallow and fast but can't right now but with the money your saying you have to spend that would be my first choice


Eric builds a beautiful boat...no doubt about it.

With my Outlaw comparably equipped...I stayed very close to the lower end of my budget...which left me extra cash for other gear I've been eyeballing.

I don't think you can go wrong with their the JH or the SCB!


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Capn. Rod said:


> If you have that much to spend just get an SCB some of them too out close to 90mph and they can custom build it in your color scheme and load it out for you. One day I'll get one so I can join that club of bad *** bay boats that run shallow and fast but can't right now but with the money your saying you have to spend that would be my first choice


I think we covered the ******* contest pretty well on pages 3-7 of this thread. Just to recap though, this IS a custom color scheme, the boat IS loaded out, and these DO run shallow, fast, dry, and comfortable. Plus we don't have to listen to that battle tank sounding Pro XS. Would we rather have Recons? You bet (provided it was powered by Yamaha). The Outlaw is a 1b, not exactly a distant 2nd.

Let me know when and where you're going to break it in. We'll establish the fiirst ever Outlaw fishing tournament! According to Aggie bylaws if we do it twice it's officially a Tradition!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Aaron13Moreno (Jun 21, 2015)

We'll establish the fiirst ever Outlaw fishing tournament! According to Aggie bylaws if we do it twice it's officially a Tradition!


04 Ag here from 77566 willing to fill out a spot on a team roster


----------



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

You're going to love the boat and Sport Marine is a great group of people to deal with. Here's a pic of my 2014 230.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

You will love the boat congrats on a great choice. How about allowing all JH boats in the tourney? I'll bring my B240. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

PHINS said:


> You will love the boat congrats on a great choice. How about allowing all JH boats in the tourney? I'll bring my B240.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea...what Phins said!! I'd fish it with my B240 as well


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Should we invite the El Pescador crew....for old times sake?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll mention the tournament idea to John next time I go up to look at the build.

No guarantees...but I do know the perfect place to have it!


----------



## Retired Navy (Jan 6, 2010)

Count me in on the tournament! POC would be a good place, then you could invite Mr. Pescador.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

They have her in the rigging shop now.

15 days to go! Family is excited to get out on the water!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Looking good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Getting closer!!

Less than two weeks away.

John and his crew are kicking butt!! Glad I got in before the boat show crowd...we will have her just in time for the weather warming up.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

You're in the home stretch now bud. Congrats on the rig, she's a beaut.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

jreynolds said:


> You're in the home stretch now bud. Congrats on the rig, she's a beaut.


X2.....Congrats.....let me know when you hit Bastrop with it, I'm right down the bayou from Greg. I'd love to see it. A bigger Outlaw might be in my near future.......


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Really happy with how it is turning out....and even happier with how fast the Sport Marine team is getting it done!

Heck....I'm gonna have my new boat sooner than a custom rod I ordered at the boat show LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

That's a great looking boat. Congrats.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Top is on...trolling motor and electronics...seats are next....motor soon to follow.

Color combos are all coming together!

Less than a week away!!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbe4u (Jul 27, 2015)

Blue wave pure bay 2400. Should have and do all you are asking for. I love my pure bay.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Dbe4u said:


> Blue wave pure bay 2400. Should have and do all you are asking for. I love my pure bay.


I think he picked a boat out already.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Almost there!!!

Picking her up Friday...maiden voyage on Saturday!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats I will be out in the galveston system somewhere maybe I'll see your new rig...

Congrats and gigem

Hopefully we win tomorrow


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Sweet ride....where are you taken her...Galveston...Matagorda??


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

spotsndots said:


> Sweet ride....where are you taken her...Galveston...Matagorda??


Probably gonna put her in the San Bernard by the house and make the trip to East Matagorda....put on a few hours of break and, and fish a bit as well.

Will depend on weather and how many passengers wanna join the maiden voyage.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

That really turned out awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I like that top. lots


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

That looks awesome. Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just caught that when you take it out for the maiden voyage on Saturday it will be 3 months to the day of you posting this thread. Pretty cool how in 90 days this went from a boat not even on your original radar to you hitting the water on one of the best looking Outlaws Sport Marine has ever made. Congrats again


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sick!


----------



## ziperian (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of the kind words fellas!

And thanks again for all of the discussions and recommendations....really helped me out in making what I think was a great choice in a boat for my family!

Picking her up at 2pm....didn't sleep all that much last night....kinda feel like a kid at Christmas LOL.

My only regret at this point is waiting so long to buy the boat...but my friends and fam can tell you I squeak a bit when I walk. Just kept stashing away $....year by year...though the kids are now 14 and 16.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats. Sweet ride.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats! Looks great.....


----------



## Aaron13Moreno (Jun 21, 2015)

bump for pics


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well the maiden voyage ended up being a tubing trip LOL!

4 hours worth....but was great for break in with RPMs up and down.

Gonna need to try a different prop....only getting a max of 4900 RPMs with the 21 pitch...right at 50 mph with 7 people and a full tank of fuel.

I'll get some nice water pics on the first wade fishing trip...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

You will need an 18 or 19 inch pitch, depending on how much cup it has in it.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm gonna try a Bauman 19" next and see how that works out.

One other thing I gotta learn....water pressure on this boat is tricky. I suspect you guys running tunnels are familiar...new to me and I'll just have to figure out the limits/sweet spot.

Depending on where the jack plate is set and trim, the tunnel feeds the motor at different angles and water pressure is tricky. Changes at speed as well.

I can have good pressure with the jack plate at 2"....trim about mid way....good pressure at mid speeds. Go to full throttle and water pressure decrease.....and actually comes up if I jack up/trim up.

Seems a bit counterintuitive ...but the boat/motor knows what it wants and I just gotta learn it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice rig '98. One of the fellas in my unit runs a Outlaw. You will be pleased with it.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Would not worry about the water pressure. The 250 SHO produces so little water pressure the gauge is almost worthless. I can run the Outlaw with the jackplate all the way up and have never overheated and its peeing water. Just remember to bring it back down when you come off plane.

Might run the boat again with your normal load. 7 people and full tank of gas is a lot of weight and bet that is not normal. You may have noticed but the Outlaw likes a lot of trim once on plane.



98aggie77566 said:


> I'm gonna try a Bauman 19" next and see how that works out.
> 
> One other thing I gotta learn....water pressure on this boat is tricky. I suspect you guys running tunnels are familiar...new to me and I'll just have to figure out the limits/sweet spot.
> 
> ...


----------

